# Disabling Private Messages



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

I figured this would be perfect for the off-topic forum.

Haven't seen an option for disabling private messages/conversations in the user settings. Anyone know how to disable them without having to add this to the backend? I guess I could just not respond.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could always fill up your message limit. That disables it.


----------

